# Minn Kota Terrova Lower Unit Help



## sommerst33 (Dec 7, 2020)

The other day while fishing I noticed my tm start squeaking more and more throughout the day. I was in anchor mode and when I was ready to continue my track, it randomly started running slow on me. I pulled it out of the water and it seemed like the prop slipped outwards. I could spin the prop and push it back in to what seemed like its normal spot but then it would push back out (like a spring somewhat) to the pushed out distance. It was also creaking very bad while being spun. I stopped using the tm and poled and finished my day. Now that I am back home before I pull this lower unit apart I was wondering if anybody has run into this problem before and could help. Diagrams, instructions, anything would be helpful.
Thank yall
The model is:
Minn Kota Terrova 55#, 12v, 54" shaft


----------



## sommerst33 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is the prop nut still on? Maybe the shear pin on the prop shaft rusted/broke off.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like what @redfish5 said but why don't you call
Min Kota


----------



## sommerst33 (Dec 7, 2020)

The prop nut and shear pin were in place. It looks like theres a bearing on the very back of magnet core must have slipped out of the aft of the motor. Been trying to get it all put together but it kinda feels like it still wants to slide in and out.
Here is the core, doesn't look too bad but could be better:









Heres the backside of the core and what I believe the bearing should be behind:









Lastly is a extremely worn washer that appeared to be slid inwards on the shaft.









Think I am going to take the core by a trolling motor shop today and get it looked at, and find some new washers and seals.


----------

